# Ideas for helping horse and GSD get over their differences ?



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey everybody,
So the dream had always been to be able to go trail riding with my Mustang, Romeo, with my GSD Phoenix with us. Well....
When Phoenix was little, he liked to antagonize horses. I never let him do it, but he was a sneaky little bugger, and when my back was turned, he'd be right back in the pasture, messing around with their tails. My mom's horse never cared, but then we got my horse. Who didn't like that. One time Phoenix was doing it (again, While I was busy undoing a bale of hay) and I heard him yelp. Romeo had had enough and had bit him, picked him up with his teeth, and flung him a good five feet. Romeo didn't make after him, he just wanted him to QUIT! 
However, Phoenix now holds a grudge against my horse, and vice versa. He charges the fence most every morning. Most of the time he will stop when I tell him to, unless he gets too far ahead. Romeo doesn't help matters, as he sometimes charges the fence as well, and always shakes his head and gets "the angry face" on. 
I still really really want to be able to ride with my boy with me, but I don't knw if I'll be able to. I think it would be easier if we were away from home, but I don't have a trailer, so its not an option. My biggest fear is that Phoenix will take a cheap shot through the fence (which is electric wire) and bite Romeo, who would then kick my dog. So, Does anyone have any ideas?:thinking:


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Yep, keep them apart before your horse kicks your dog in the head and kills him. Or he stomps on him and kills him.
Some horses will just not deal with dogs being around. When we had three horses, two could have cared less about dogs around them or in the field, one would chase and if he got the dog, stomp on him or kick him. He was out to kill any dogs around him or in the field. This horse did not tolerate dogs. (never had stray dogs in the property when we had this horse). This horse was never bothered by dogs at any time, he just HATED them.
I have been involved with many horse vs dog accidents and they are not good outcome for the dog.
Your dream, with this horse, will probably not happen. Your horse is seeing your dog as a predator and will try to attack and or kill him. I would not force the issue.


----------



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

They get along fine if I am there paying attention to them. My horse was raised trail riding with dogs and is fine with dogs in general. I can take phoenix in the pasture with me, and have him right next to my horse and they are both fine. I have come to accept that this trail riding with my dog will probably not happen, well, with this pair, but I would really like to at least make them stop charging one another. If I tell them to stop (either Phoenix or Romeo, they both listen very well to verbal commands) they will stop. The past week or so has been much better, but still, I don't want to risk either of them getting hurt or killed.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I would walk them together everyday. I was hoping to take my girl Lakota out with my horse so that's what I started doing. Unfortunately she is actually scared of him so very time he spooks she freaks. It just wasn't meant to be with these two. I have always let her say hello to him when I feed but I guess that's all she's comfortable with.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you might get yourself killed . This dog and this horse don't get along . It's not that important , ride another horse and train the dog .


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

ive never met a mustang but normally aren't they a bit more fiesty and hot headed like hot bloods? Now that your dog rubbed this horse the wrong way I don't think the horse is going to let your dog get away with anything again. Also your dog does not seem to like the horse much either.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I agree with wyominggrandma... once the seed has been planted, it's extremely difficult to unplant it. 

My horse is great with dogs. However, my dog doesn't respect horses. He tries to "herd" them (runs in circles, doesn't make contact) and is generally just buzzy and annoying. The horses he is around don't care and ignore him, but I don't ever want to risk that ONE time that he gets bold or they have had enough. Yes, he has a rock solid recall and is great when I am in control. .. but let's be honest, there's so much going on around the horses, that I can't be in control 100% of the time. I take the cautious route and simply keep them separated. If I can't pay attention to him 100% of the time (during chores, I can, doing property maintenance, I can. Riding, dealing with the horses in any way, I can't), he is kept inside or in my truck. 

I know what a bummer it is, I always dreamed of being able to go on trail rides with my dog as well, and generally have a "barn dog."


----------



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

I only have one horse. I try to look at it as an "every problem can be solved" sort of issue. Maybe I can't do it, but I'm going to give it a shot. I just wondered if anyone had any ideas. Thanks for all your feedback though 
And yes, Romeo's quite hot blooded, but he only responds when Phoenix begins the whole barking routine. I am certain that if I can do it once, they will both get it. I doubt they'll ever be fully reliable at home, but when I am out away from the pasture and the house, they are both different, much more obedient and generally toned down.


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

if you can borrow a shock collar, I would use one, on a low setting at first, whenever the dog charges the fence, in my area of the country dogs charging horses are grounds for being shot...now, I would never shoot my dog mind you but if he were the chasing kind my neighbors would do so without blinking an eye. A few times of the collar and he would probably quit charging, and if he quits charging the horse would (maybe) eventually stop it as well. That being said we have a horse that tried to kick my do while he was standing near me waiting for another dog to join us...he wasn't even looking at her, but she is 34 years old and grumpy as all get out


----------

